# practical motorhome  night stop scheme



## 2CRAZYCAMPERS (Mar 4, 2010)

check out practical motorhome website
a new scheme called  nightspot scheme
has anybody heard about or used or even have a list of where they are


----------



## AndyC (Mar 4, 2010)

2CRAZYCAMPERS said:


> check out practical motorhome website
> a new scheme called  nightspot scheme
> has anybody heard about or used or even have a list of where they are


Currently they have just 4 sites, the magazine seems a bit secretive about them, not even putting a listing on their website.

I've included the Nightstop locations in my listing of official motorhome stopovers here: Overnight stopovers for motorhomes in the UK

AndyC


----------



## Tinytee6 (Mar 7, 2010)

*knome*

hi all you happy campers am looking for any info on free motorhome parking anywhere in wales touring there in the summer,any ideas from wild campers welcome. happy summer camping. the knome.


----------



## Tel (Apr 27, 2010)

*nightstop pubs*

We just stayed at the Dog and Partridge in Wretham -- they literally just joined the scheme the week beforehand.  Beautiful part of Norfolk, in the heart of Thetford Forest.  Great pub food, and friendly staff and locals too!

Anyone know of any more in East Anglia?


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 27, 2010)

Tinytee6 said:


> hi all you happy campers am looking for any info on free motorhome parking anywhere in wales touring there in the summer,any ideas from wild campers welcome. happy summer camping. the knome.



If you become a Site Supporter (click the link at the top right) you then have access to the Wild Camping Map & POI Data files.

These record well over 1000 wild camping spots in England, Wales and Scotland, for use with Google Earth and sat nav devices. The information is updated monthly.

Regards

Canalsman


----------



## ArDachaidh (Apr 28, 2010)

I really can't understand the logic of paying for information freely given by others.  I thought fora were for like minded individuals to share, freely, information on a common interest.  So, if I want to post a site that others might find useful I have to pay for the privilege.  Similarly if I want to find a site.  Seems to contradict the whole ethos of the forum, which, after all is only as good as its members.

Seems to me there are two options: someone sets up a new forum which is dedicated to sites (the rest is "froth") or move over to Motorhomefacts, where as long as you contribute a site you have full access to the interactive map.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 28, 2010)

AndyC said:


> Currently they have just 4 sites, the magazine seems a bit secretive about them, not even putting a listing on their website.
> 
> I've included the Nightstop locations in my listing of official motorhome stopovers here: Overnight stopovers for motorhomes in the UK
> 
> AndyC



The sites are listed on the Magazine page describing this scheme.  They are full fledged CLs with exemption status by the Motor Caravanners' Club.  These sites can take 3 or more months to establish so having 4 in just under a year is not bad going.  These sites are available to anyone even non members, unlike the CC which are members only or C&CC where you can join on site.

I now find buying these magazines very difficult.  Not having a permanent accessible address each month being on the road full time.  I did suggest to both publishers that they make the mags available on-line by subscription but they showed no interest and many corespondents claimed it would be open to fraudulent copying and distribution.  I have checked newsagents, Large stores and supermarkets and very few have copies even on or just after publication days.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Apr 28, 2010)

Canalsman said:


> If you become a Site Supporter (click the link at the top right) you then have access to the Wild Camping Map & POI Data files.
> 
> These record well over 1000 wild camping spots in England, Wales and Scotland, for use with Google Earth and sat nav devices. The information is updated monthly.
> 
> ...



ArDachaidh.  You are not paying for the information.  *You are assisting in the upkeep of this site.*  The information has been contributed and is being distributed free of charge to site supporters.  I have looked on one POI site and the original POI file information was available there for a download fee of £4 so other are making money out of the feely subscribed information.  This is why the POI information has been restricted to site suporters.  

Information is still available by going through the individual posts on this site.


----------



## Nolly (Apr 28, 2010)

ArDachaidh said:


> I really can't understand the logic of paying for information freely given by others.  I thought fora were for like minded individuals to share, freely, information on a common interest.  So, if I want to post a site that others might find useful I have to pay for the privilege.  Similarly if I want to find a site.  Seems to contradict the whole ethos of the forum, which, after all is only as good as its members.
> 
> Seems to me there are two options: someone sets up a new forum which is dedicated to sites (the rest is "froth") or move over to Motorhomefacts, where as long as you contribute a site you have full access to the interactive map.



The info may have been freely given, but it's taken someone like Canalsman to
put it altogether and make it available to us all. So when we make comments lets not forget the kind of people who make up this site, and think it all worthwhile.


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 28, 2010)

Nolly said:


> The info may have been freely given, but it's taken someone like Canalsman to
> put it altogether and make it available to us all. So when we make comments lets not forget the kind of people who make up this site, and think it all worthwhile.



perhaps canalsman should be paid as well!!!


----------



## maingate (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi ArDachaidh,

I have just checked all your posts. There are not many for someone who has been a member for nearly 2 years.

None of them are useful wildcamping spots and you are now complaining that you have to pay for information.

I can only draw one conclusion here. You want free unlimited access to other members freely given information yet do not put any forward yourself.

If I was Admin, I would make you a special case. I would charge you £100 to join.


----------



## Nolly (Apr 28, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> perhaps canalsman should be paid as well!!!


Well at the very least I think we each owe him a glass (or 2) of his favourite tipple.


----------



## ArDachaidh (Apr 28, 2010)

maingate said:


> Hi ArDachaidh,
> 
> I have just checked all your posts. There are not many for someone who has been a member for nearly 2 years.
> 
> ...



I have contributed camping spots to another forum, where a "tit-for-tat" system operates, which seems fair.  I haven't found this site particularly useful, to be frank, (with the exception of some help I got from a member about Orkney) and as for not contributing many posts, well, I'm busy doing other things.  It's a feature of forums that some people contribute more than others, while some, like myself only come on when we want particular information.  There's so much information out there, most of it freely contributed and free to access, that I don't see any point in paying for it.

But to return to my point, the ethos of forums is being changed by this development.  It would be helpful if comments dealt with this argument, rather than personalising it.


----------



## maingate (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi ArDachaidh,

If you do not want to pay for information and say this site has not been of much use, then this one is obviously not the one for you.

The fact that you did not contribute one single spot on here must mean you have not found one useful spot on here and that I find impossible.

Some of the best contributors on here have been the Scots. We owe them a lot of gratitude for the good heartedness and openness.

I do not want to start an argument online but I suppose after your last post about the site being useless, we will not hear from you again.

Best of luck on your other site.


----------



## coolasluck (Apr 28, 2010)

maingate said:


> Hi ArDachaidh,
> 
> If you do not want to pay for information and say this site has not been of much use, then this one is obviously not the one for you.
> 
> ...







God maingate,you really slapped him down that time,god your such a bitch
Remind me not to get on your wrong side


----------



## sagart (Apr 29, 2010)

ArDachaidh????   It ought to be Ar Dachaigh for a start (Our house, pronounced Ar yakee).
Up here the local joke when an unwelcome incomer looks for a Gaelic name for their house is to suggest Taigh-Beag....they sweetly get it engraved and put on the wall and dream of "The Wee House" (very White Heather Club!) while the local reads it a the "Place to wee"


----------



## maingate (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh sagart,

As Mandy (Dick Emery) would say.

"You are awful, but I like you".

My Gaelic phrasebook says Sagart means wee cheeky one.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 29, 2010)

ArDachaidh said:


> I have contributed camping spots to another forum, where a "tit-for-tat" system operates, which seems fair ...
> 
> It's a feature of forums that some people contribute more than others, while some, like myself only come on when we want particular information.



I think these two statements contradict each other.

Just for the record, I started to compile all the information on this site before Admin realised that he needed financial support to keep this site alive and well.

I fully agree with the decision to fund this site in a sensible fashion. I am an IT professional of 40 years standing (well, mostly sitting, I think!) and I know that good, reliable, speedy web service costs money.

If what I have done provides a good return to wild campers for a small subscription, as far as I'm concerned that's great. It helps keep this site alive and thriving. 

To rebut your comment about the site not being 'particularly useful' - I would say that well over 1,000 spots so far identified is clearly of use to the majority.

Lots of the information is from Scotland - and I too particularly thank all that have contributed to that knowledge. It encourages visiting that wonderful country. (I know - I've recently returned from a great trip.)


----------



## biggirafe (Apr 29, 2010)

ArDachaidh said:


> There's so much information out there, most of it freely contributed and free to access, that I don't see any point in paying for it.
> 
> But to return to my point, the ethos of forums is being changed by this development.  It would be helpful if comments dealt with this argument, rather than personalising it.



To go back to an earlier post by myself when the subject of Subscribing came up, like a few on here I am an IT professional and we are used to having to pay for good forums, yes there is lots of Free suff on the web but the majority of it is in fact rubbish and hearsay, you must hunt around hoping to get the right answer on a trial and error basis, me I pay alot for one profesional site use regularly.

So if you want good factual and tested information you very often need to pay for it, this has always been the case long before the web was used by none IT people. 

The POI's available here will cost us money and for that reason we will be quick to complain if they are wrong and as a group of likeminded people we will be quick to provide updates and corrects when required, therefore personally I expect this part of the forum to go from strength to strength 

As you say the web these days is full of leaches like yourself that scour around for whatever freebees you can pickup without contibuting anything along the way, it would be a poor place for us all if we all behaved in such a manor, I wish you well and hope you find what it is you are after elsewhere


----------



## sagart (Apr 30, 2010)

maingate said:


> Oh sagart,
> 
> As Mandy (Dick Emery) would say.
> 
> ...



Not in a million years!
 Cheeky can be bragail or bostaill, so your book ain't got it right!


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (May 3, 2010)

Canalsman said:


> I think these two statements contradict each other.
> 
> 
> To rebut your comment about the site not being 'particularly useful' - I would say that well over 1,000 spots so far identified is clearly of use to the majority.



I just returned to the site after 4 months in the cyber-desert (a part of Scotland with no internet ) and on reading this my first act was to sign up and send in my subs. It's been a great experience on here since I joined and worth every penny. My thanks go to folk like Phil and Canalsman who put in so much unpaid time, and to all the folk who post their camping spots and photos. And then there's the humour, of course It's not just a forum, it's an online community - and one of the best!

Bodger


----------

